# St Patricks Day Dessert Ideas



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've been tapped to do an Irish lunch for ~75. Small professional kitchen onsite. Service is line up and get your plate of food. Menu is pretty traditional.

Corned Beef

Baby Potatoes

Carrots

Braised Cabbage

Soda Bread w/ rasons and caraway

horseradish sauce

green margarine

I'm stuck on dessert. Usually this group gets grocery sheet cakes and/or ice cream, so I want to do something special and in theme. It's an alcohol forbidden function, so that effectively eliminates 99% of the Irish dessert genre. I've come across some puddings made from pinhead oats or barley, but I worry about acceptence.

I was thinking of doing either an orange roulade (a wink to the north) or a virgin trifle (even though its the traditional dessert of the hated English).

Any ideas? Ideally it can be made the day before and easy to serve.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Oaty Rhubarb Crumbles with a Nash's Red Lemonade Sauce


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I have no idea what Nash's red lemonade tastes like nor where to buy it. I'm assuming there is something more there then just lemonade and red food coloring? The sauce is made by binding the lemonaide with corn starch?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Nash's red lemonade tastes sorta like a cross between 7Up and ginger ale. Make a thick syrup with rhubarb, ginger, orange zest, lime zest, and powdered sugar, strain the solids out and right before serving thin to desired consistency with red lemonade.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

carrageen pudding
apple cake
apple tart with potato pastry
barm brack bread and butter pudding
blackberry crumble
fraughan tart or bilberry-these are ilke wild blueberries.
Gooseberry and rhubarb crumble
gingerbread cake
brown bread ice cream
apple fadge turnovers
cheesecake made with irish cheese
carrot cake
parsnip cake
chocolate potato cake
waterford blaas made into cream doughnuts


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chocolate orange cake topped with an easy chocolate ganache / candied orange garnish .


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Barmbrack is a wonderful yeast raised bread with candied peel, spice, currants and such

Jam cake is a soft sponge type cake with raspberry or blueberry jam inside

Simnel Cake is a Marzipan covered cake with spice and booze added

Plum Pudding

Stuffed baked apples

Tipsy Parson is a booze soaked spongecake with berries and creme kinda like a Irish version of Trifle

Madigan's Velvet Trousers is a gelatin dish with Whiskey (Irish of course)

And Irish fry are like Biegnets with apples soaked in whiskey added to the batter.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Apple duff with a caramel sauce (with a hint of 'something'  & dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Wow, I'm learning a lot. Thanks guys!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

These guys are being indecisive. We gave them a suggestion of either a bread pudding made with barmbrack, jam rolly polly, chocolate potato cake (I thought this was a joke at first) flavored with orange, or apple duff. They were grossed out by carageen. Deadline is wednesday.

How would you turn blaas into donuts? The essence of them seems to be baked. Just inject them with creme?


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

http://pastry-illustrated-guide.blogspot.com/2011/07/cream-bunscream-doughnutsdonuts.html?m=1
For cream bun/blaa recipe andhttp://pastry-illustrated-guide.blogspot.com/2011/08/chocolate-cream-buns.html?m=1 for chocolate version


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pistassio Mousse topped with a Chocolate shell drizzle and Toasted almonds or in a tart shell or like a Napolean


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

what did they go for in the end?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Jam rolls. We're going to do half of the cakes strawberry, and the other half orange marmalade. Vannila sponge. Finished with a dusting of 10x.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds great, but isn't disappointing they didn't go for the more adventurous options!  Carrot and dulse cake was an other suggestion I forgot to add but I suppose if they weren't going to go with the Carrageen....


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I know! I'm just glad we were able to get them to do something other then the standard high ratio sheet cake with crisco frosting.

It's kinda funny, this group. We put thyme in the braised green cabbage, and one of the higher ups in the group had never had thyme before, and didn't enjoy it as it was too weird. Thyme!


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

